# Suche Multimedia/Office Notebook bis max 17 Zoll 500€



## pelektrik09 (31. August 2016)

*Suche Multimedia/Office Notebook bis max 17 Zoll 500€*

Leute kann mich einer von euch ein Multimedia/Office Notebook vorschlagen für ca. 500€. 

Betriebssystem hab ich selbst also kein prob wenns nicht dabei ist.

Am Besten wäre ein Thinkpad. 

Hab das hier gefunden <<<<   LENOVO E31-70 80KX00QHGE bei notebooksbilliger.de

Leider kann man den Akku nicht entnehmen daher eignetlich nicht so gut.


----------



## lechium (1. September 2016)

*AW: Suche Multimedia/Office Notebook bis max 17 Zoll 500€*

Lenovo B71-80, Core i5-6200U, 4GB RAM, 500GB SSHD (80RJ000TGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Beim B70-80 konnte man Akku, Ram und Festplatte wechseln, ich denke das dürfte beim Nachfolger B71-80 auch so sein, Nachteil: relativ schwammige Tastatur, Bildschirm nicht der Hit (TN Panel), ich würde dem gerät eine weiteren Riegel Ram und eine SSD gönne, dann hat mein ein sehr schnelles Gerät.


----------



## tsd560ti (1. September 2016)

*AW: Suche Multimedia/Office Notebook bis max 17 Zoll 500€*

Dell Latitude E6430 | LapStore.de
SSD und vielleicht noch einen neuen Akku rein, dann hast du ein gutes, solides (Gebraucht-)Gerät für unter 400/450€.

Ein ThinkPad kann man natürlich auch nehmen, aber ich fand das Latitude E5530 heute einfacher nachzurüsten als das T420 vor ein paar Monaten, weniger Plastik mehr Geschraubtes im Vergleich.


----------



## pelektrik09 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Suche Multimedia/Office Notebook bis max 17 Zoll 500€*

Danke für die Infos. Werde mal noch schauen.


----------



## pelektrik09 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Suche Multimedia/Office Notebook bis max 17 Zoll 500€*

Nehme wahrscheinlich den Lenovo, da neu und größerer Bildschirm.


----------



## lechium (1. September 2016)

*AW: Suche Multimedia/Office Notebook bis max 17 Zoll 500€*

Ich würd halt keine zu großen Ansprüche an das Display stellen, ist zwar 17 Zoll, aber garantiert ein TN-Panel mit einer durchschnittlichen Ausleuchtung um die 200cd/m²

Wenn du ein Notebook mit richtig gutem Display für wenig Geld suchst wäre das hier was: 

Medion Akoya E6421 (15,6 FHD IPS matt, Intel 4405U, 4GB RAM, 128GB SSD, DVD-Brenner, Wlan ac + Gb LAN, Wartungsklappe, Win 10) + Steckdosen-Radio (mit BT 4.1 und NFC) fur 349€ [Medion] -  mydealz.de



Skylake Intel Pentium mit 2 Kernen / 4 Threads ist auf Niveau der mobilen Broadwell Core i3, siehe http://ark.intel.com/de/products/896...Cache-2_10-GHz

mattes 15 Zoll IPS Full-HD-Display von LG Philips verbaut
Intel HD Graphics 510 siehe Intel HD Graphics 510 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

mSATA ssD verbaut + Platz für eine weitere 2,5 Zoll Festplatte oder SSD RAM, SSD, HDD, WLAN-Karte, Lüfter usw. sind komplett über Wartungsklappe zugänglich, siehe http://www.notebookcheck.com/fileadm...0064bb23d8.jpg

Windows 10 ist dabei

Bin kein großer Medion-Fan, eher im Gegenteil, aber bei dem Preis kann man fast nicht ablehnen, als Einsteiger Notebook für Office, Filme gucken usw. perfekt ausgestattet, ich hab das Gerät mal bestellt, meine Freundin sucht eh ein neues Notebook, ich kann ja mal berichten wenn es da ist.*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*


----------



## lechium (1. September 2016)

*AW: Suche Multimedia/Office Notebook bis max 17 Zoll 500€*

Ich würd halt keine zu großen Ansprüche an das Display stellen, ist zwar 17 Zoll, aber garantiert ein TN-Panel mit einer durchschnittlichen Ausleuchtung um die 200cd/m²

Ansonsten sin die ThinkPad E-Geräte nicht ganz so gut wie teuren Thinkpads, aber trotzdem sehr solide, siehe:

Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E560, Core i5-6200U, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD (20EV000NGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Test Lenovo ThinkPad E560 (Core i3, HD) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Wenn du ein Notebook mit richtig gutem Display für wenig Geld suchst wäre das hier was: 

Medion Akoya E6421 (15,6 FHD IPS matt, Intel 4405U, 4GB RAM, 128GB SSD, DVD-Brenner, Wlan ac + Gb LAN, Wartungsklappe, Win 10) + Steckdosen-Radio (mit BT 4.1 und NFC) fur 349€ [Medion] -  mydealz.de



Skylake Intel Pentium mit 2 Kernen / 4 Threads ist auf Niveau der mobilen Broadwell Core i3, siehe http://ark.intel.com/de/products/896...Cache-2_10-GHz

mattes 15 Zoll IPS Full-HD-Display von LG Philips verbaut
Intel HD Graphics 510 siehe Intel HD Graphics 510 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

mSATA ssD verbaut + Platz für eine weitere 2,5 Zoll Festplatte oder SSD RAM, SSD, HDD, WLAN-Karte, Lüfter usw. sind komplett über Wartungsklappe zugänglich, siehe http://www.notebookcheck.com/fileadm...0064bb23d8.jpg

Windows 10 ist dabei

Bin kein großer Medion-Fan, eher im Gegenteil, aber bei dem Preis kann man fast nicht ablehnen, als Einsteiger Notebook für Office, Filme gucken usw. perfekt ausgestattet, ich hab das Gerät mal bestellt, meine Freundin sucht eh ein neues Notebook, ich kann ja mal berichten wenn es da ist.*[SUB][/SUB]*


----------



## pelektrik09 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Suche Multimedia/Office Notebook bis max 17 Zoll 500€*

gibt es ein vergleichbares wie:  Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E560, Core i5-6200U, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD (20EV000NGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

aber mit Full-HD-Display bzw. IPS.

Würde dann auch ca. 800€ +- 200€ ausgeben


----------



## flotus1 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Suche Multimedia/Office Notebook bis max 17 Zoll 500€*

Das Modell gibt es auch mit FullHD IPS-Panel. Kostet 28,20€ Aufpreis im Konfigurator bei Lenovo.


----------



## pelektrik09 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Suche Multimedia/Office Notebook bis max 17 Zoll 500€*

Danke für die Info, mal gucken ob ich es finde^^

Edit: Hab es gefunden aber leider ist es auf der Herstellerseite insgesammt teurer (672,66€).


----------



## pelektrik09 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Suche Multimedia/Office Notebook bis max 17 Zoll 500€*

Ich lade mal 2 Bilder hoch, würde mich über euren Rat freuen.

Ich denke ich nehme den E560, keine Ahnung wieso man den L560 überhaupt anbietet.^^


----------



## flotus1 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Suche Multimedia/Office Notebook bis max 17 Zoll 500€*

Es gibt noch genügend Unterscheidungsmerkmale zwischen den beiden. Zum beispiel der Dockingport den nur die L-Serie hat.
Ein "echtes" Thinkpad ist das E560 jedenfalls nur vom Namen her. Na gut, die Tastatur ist auch noch ganz ok. Ansonsten unterscheidet es sich nicht wesentlich von den Plastikschüsseln anderer Serien.


----------



## pelektrik09 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Suche Multimedia/Office Notebook bis max 17 Zoll 500€*

Hm, danke für die Info, wenn ich die Bilder angucke, dann scheint es so, als ob die L-Serie robuster und reparaturfreundlicher ist.

Hm vielleicht nehme ich die L Variante oder falls jemand eine bessere Variante hat nur her damit. Der Notebook von Medion ist eigenltich sehr gut aber bin kein Pentium-Fan auch wenn die neue Serie an die I3 rankommt.


----------



## lechium (4. September 2016)

*AW: Suche Multimedia/Office Notebook bis max 17 Zoll 500€*

Ich hab jetzt das Medion bekommen, also kruze Zusammenfassung:



Display ist hervorragend, unglaublich für den Preis, sowas bekommt man auch bei teureren Geräten nicht immer, eher (leider noch immer) selten


Man kann das Gerät hervorragend warten, Platz für SSD und HDD, 2 Speicherbänke, DDR3L 1866er wurde problemlos genommen


Alltagsleistung ist ebenfalls hervorragend die Skylake Pentiums mit 4 Threads scheinen wirklich auf gutem Niveau zu laufen, ich habe jetzt keine Benchmarks gemacht, aber es ist schon beim normalen Windows, Dateigeschiebe, surfen im Netz mit Videos usw. gefühlt x-fach schneller als der AMD A8-6410 (hat 4 x 2.00 GHz + Turbo)den ich aus dem HP 355 G2 kenne und der ist eigentlich auf dem Papier gar nicht so eine lahme CPU (beide Notebooks sind mit SSD und 8 GB Ram, aslo muss die CPU der limitierende Faktor sein), im Alltag merke ich eigentlich fast keinen Unterschied zu meinem Desktop-PC (Xeon E3-1280 v2)


Verarbeitung ist insgesamt schlechter als vom HP 350 G2 / 355 G2 was ein sehr gut verarbeitetes Einsteigergerät von HP ist, der Kunststoff wirkt einfach preiswerter, der Deckel ist dabei völlig in Orndung, mir geht es nur um die Oberfläche der Base, wirkt irgendwie auch wenn man darauf klopf weniger massiv - aber es ist alles matt und das finde ich sehr gut


Tastatur ist gut, wippt wenig nach, tippt sich gut, da kann ich nichts beanstanden


Lüfter läuft in der Regel immer, aber dabei nicht laut, da kann ich einigen anderen Berichten im Netz nicht zustimmen, ich würde den Lüfter als sehr zurückhaltend bewerten, ich habe auch das aktuelle Bios aufgespielt was wohl auch hinsichtlich der Lüfter Kurve das beste sein soll.


Das Touchpad klappert, ich bin generell kein Fan von Pads ohne einzelne Buttons, hier weiß ich mal wieder wieso, es wirklich einfach wackelig, aber funktioniert tadellos muss ich zugeben


Das Netzteil ist ein Markengerät von FSP Fortron, aber es macht bei unterschiedlichen Belastungen relativ laute Knatter/Knister/Zwirbel-Geräusche

Ich überlege aktuell noch ob ich es behalte oder nicht, ich bin selbst sehr pingelig, im Normalfall sollten die negativen Punkte die ich am Gerät finde nicht störend sein, Leistung und Display sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben (für die Preisklasse). 

Ist das Gerät rundum perfekt? - Eher nicht. - Gibt es was besseres aktuell für das Geld? - Eher auch nicht.


----------



## pelektrik09 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Suche Multimedia/Office Notebook bis max 17 Zoll 500€*

Danke für die nette Zusammenfassung xD 

Kann ich villeicht meiner Cousine andrehen xD


----------

